# Thanks to OldWrangler George.



## wdcav1952 (Mar 19, 2009)

I am slowly learning a bit about bowl turning.   I was finishing the bottom of this silk wood bowl when the bottom flexed.  Before I could figure out this was wrong, the bottom developed a bit of a hole in it.  Since I had a friend over turning with me, I refrained from a bit of sailor language.  I was ready to step outside the shop and make a Frisbee out of it when Howard suggest I patch it.  I immediately remembered George's post about his bowl/picture frame.  So, I made the hole bigger and into more solid wood.  Then, I turned a piece of black walnut to fit, glued it in and turned everything as uniformly as I could.   A couple of coats of shellac, and then some Behlen's lacquer and it is my very first "segmented" bowl. 

The funny mark on the bottom is my attempt at a logo. (Don't ask! :redface  Suggestions for reasonably prices custom branding irons would be appreciated.

Michigan is visible in the photos. You know who you are!.


----------



## ldb2000 (Mar 19, 2009)

Great save and a beautiful bowl Cav . Now if I ever turn through the bottom I'll know how to fix it instead of tossing it , not that I've ever overturned a piece :biggrin:


----------



## CSue (Mar 19, 2009)

Congrats on your first segmented bowl. ;-)
Very clever.  Beautifully done.


----------



## VisExp (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice save Cav.  I've made a few lampshades as well :redface:  That silk wood is stunning.  What finish did you use?


----------



## spiritwoodturner (Mar 19, 2009)

I did that once on the prettiest piece of Bloodwood ever. I was sanding, shoulda heard a mile away the sound it makes when it's about a printer paper thickness, and bang, right through. The bummer was the outside was finished, just like glass. I had a bunch of hand-painted cabachons around, so did the same thing, cut a hole big enough, left a little ledge for the thingy to sit on, got some epoxy, and voila, sold it for 200 bucks the first show after!

But that is one sick feeling, eh? I spent months thinking of crazy things to make of it- a lampshade, a wall sconce, a target for my M1, a porta-pottie (hey, the hole was already in it...), but glad to settle on something useful.

Great save, Cav, really nice piece. Make sure and tell folks it was on purpose.

Dale


----------



## altaciii (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow, nice bowl Cav.  Thats one to be proud of.  I gotta get into turning bowls someday.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments.

Keith, I used shellac to seal the grain and Behlen Top Coat Lacquer (Grizzly) for the finish.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 20, 2009)

That is a beautiful bowl and looks just like you meant to do that.


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 20, 2009)

Beautiful job, William!  What a fortuitous oops!


----------



## marcruby (Mar 20, 2009)

Welcome to the Ancient Order of Funnel Makers!!  It came out pretty well, all things considered.  I keep a number of agate and other stone rounds in a drawer for just such 'opportunities.'

Marc


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 20, 2009)

Looks like a great save to me---your finish looks perfect.


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 20, 2009)

Great looking bowl, nice save. Looks like you meant to make it that way.


----------



## titan2 (Mar 20, 2009)

*Branding Irons*

Here you go.......

http://www.brandnew.net/


Barney


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 20, 2009)

marcruby said:


> Welcome to the Ancient Order of Funnel Makers!!  It came out pretty well, all things considered.  I keep a number of agate and other stone rounds in a drawer for just such 'opportunities.'
> 
> Marc




ROTFLMAO!!

That is great, Marc!  I will shamelessly steal that line!!


----------



## rdunn12 (Mar 20, 2009)

Great save Cav.I like it.You were supposed to say uhh,I mean't to do that.


----------



## MarkHix (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice looking bowl!  The funnel society is always looking for new members.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Mar 20, 2009)

As a recent member of the FOFM (fraternal order of funnel makers) I commend you on a fantastic save and one stunning bowl. Well done!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 21, 2009)

Glenn, can I just declare myself a FOFM member since I initiated myself with this project, or is there a formal process to become a member?  Don't mention dues, I already am a member of GA (Gullible Anonymous)!!


----------



## scotti158 (Mar 21, 2009)

*Branding Irons*

This is where my wife bought mine.

http://www.rockler.com/search_results.cfm?filter=branding+iron&submit.x=15&submit.y=8

Nice "Oooops" on the bowl!! Turned out great!


----------



## johnnycnc (Mar 21, 2009)

Good looking bowl, Cav. nice save there!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Don't use a branding iron on a nice bowl! Very impersonal and looks "production". Instead, go to hobby lobby or similar and buy a gold paint pen in fine. Then write the wood species, date it, and sign it. Much classier than a branding iron.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 21, 2009)

Anyone can make a bowl, Cav.

A little window screening and you could have been a Colandar dude!!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 21, 2009)

MesquiteMan said:


> Don't use a branding iron on a nice bowl! Very impersonal and looks "production". Instead, go to hobby lobby or similar and buy a gold paint pen in fine. Then write the wood species, date it, and sign it. Much classier than a branding iron.




Interesting idea, Curtis.  I may just give that a try.  I wanted a logo made up of a C with a smaller w inside of the C.  My attempts at wood burning were poor.  I will give Michaels a look see tomorrow.

Thanks,


----------



## spiritwoodturner (Mar 21, 2009)

wdcav1952 said:


> Interesting idea, Curtis.  I may just give that a try.  I wanted a logo made up of a C with a smaller w inside of the C.  My attempts at wood burning were poor.  I will give Michaels a look see tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks,



Cav, they have 'em at Office Depot too, Pilot Gold Marker. I'm with Curtis on this, brands on bowls aren't my favorite. But burning does take practice and time. The first ones I did, I thought, "Hey, higher heat must be better and quicker" so I cranked my little Cub up to 10 and the second I touched the bowl, with very little pressure, I damn near went all the way through the bottom of it! Repeated attempts weren't much better. Then, a member of my Woodturner's Club, Tom W. (who is now an officer of AAW National) brought these incredible platters he does to one of the meetings. As awesome as his work was, his signature was perfect-burned in. I asked him how the heck he did that, and he taught me about drawing the 2 boundary lines in pencil while the bowl was spinning, then using pencil to write my name, date, piece #, whatever, then burn with moderately low heat and light pressure. Sand off the pencil lines and voila, I am still a long way off from Tom's, but way better than when I started.

Course, you can skip the whole damned process with the Gold Pens! And I think they look great, too. More "personal" than a brand.

Show us what you come up with.

Dale


----------

